# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Synaptolepis kirkii seems very promising.

## SKA

The roots of a plant called Synaptolepis Kirkii have been said to be highly Oneirogenic.
Since this is claimed of herbs like Calea Zacatechichi and Mugwort too, and they did fairly little to me, this doesn't say all that much.

This experience report however does:
https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/defau...=posts&t=14623

Appearantly it is very succesfull at inducing very vivid, coherent and memorable dreams.
This guy had much success with it and it really makes me wanna get some of that root and try it myself.

Anyone here with any experience with this plant root? And how were your dreams altered?

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice, I have never heard of it before. I would definitely be interested in hearing some feedback on it. If you do happen to try it, let us know how it went, for sure.

----------


## Supernova

Hey, haven't seen you around in a while.
Experience report sounds intriguing, to say the least.  I did find this, however: https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/defau...=posts&t=14462.  Dosage may have been very high in that study, but not much info seems to be available on this plant, so it's hard to say.  Assuming I do find it to be safe (enough), I would definitely be interested in giving it a try.  Nice find.

----------


## SKA

So is anyone willing to give this plant a try? I certainly am.
Just need to find a (preferably dutch or at least european) supplier that sells it.
I'm very curious.

----------


## WanderingMind

I'd be willing to try some. I get paid on the 15th. I might get some from shamanic extracts.

----------


## WanderingMind

Ok. Mine came in today. I'm going to try 300 mg in gelcaps before bed. I'll report tomorrow.

----------


## WanderingMind

Well I tried some. I put it in gelcaps that were originally filled with cinnamon.
The odds were very much against me. I am currently down after getting dumped by my first love*, and work stress has left me getting poor sleep for the last few days. I also masturbated twice before bed, so I expected poor dream recall from the get go. I was also sick, and having trouble breathing due to bad air flow in my room. 

I have been having quite a dry spell lately. I've gone months with very few LDs/OBEs despite trying them very often. 

At the beginning of the night there were no signs except for this somewhat odd, warm sensation on the lower part of left leg. I can still sort of feel it, but it's almost relaxing. It's near the spot where I often have shin splints. 

I went to sleep around 10:20 p.m.

I listened to some binaural beats to relax me into sleep. There was some success. Eventually I caught the tail end of a dream around 12 a.m. but it was more a nightmare. I imagined that someone at age 39 died in the desert I may end up in very soon. It read like a biography. I immediately thought it was me.  :Sad: 

I woke up around 3:45. I went to the bathroom, and I had a little water before I went back to bed. I was not attempting a WBTB though.

A few moments after that, I had a series of LDs. I only count one because I can only remember it quite vividly. It was a dream in the middle of it all. It was amazingly vivid, and I know at some points I was directly controlling things. It started in what felt like a home, and at one point I ended up traveling in a flying car. I never fly in LDs. I always use a machine of some sort like a plane or car lol. For some reason my dreams are often in a third person view, and the traveling part felt like that. I was a cameraman watching myself drive crazy.

It was almost as if I was in a large mall too because there were people below me as I flew, and I know I was not outside. Very odd, but the feeling of the flying car was very awesome.

I landed at what felt like an office job. I guess I was in charge? At one point I had a confrontation with someone, and things were just "In my control."  After that, some of my sexual urges came out and I was able to poke around with that. Nothing crazy though.

After what felt like hours (Which turned out to be only about one hour), I walked in the same building I was flying around down a set of stairs where I met three men in similar outfits, but different color shirts. For some reason I claimed they were my Id, ego, and superego. I was angered because I felt that they had a problem with all the fun I was having. Then it turned into a fight with me ending up being the victor. 
After that some urges returned, but I think at this time I got too excited and woke myself up. I had two more LDs after, but my recall failed around those times.


This was also the first time that while in an LD, I felt like I was in another dream. When I started to leave the lucid dream I could remember, I ended up flying into what felt like an upper, less vivid dream world. When I have successfully lucid dreamed in the past, I usually feel like the dream I am is the only layer. It was interesting to note this change. 

I had around 250 mg in three gelcaps of kirkii because I don't have a good method of getting them in the gelcaps. One thing to note is I did not have dinner before taking the Kirkii because I had a large enough lunch that I was not hungry, even after working out. That may or may not have made the effects stronger, but I was greatly impressed considering how many strikes were against me. 

One other thing to note is that I slept very good. I feel like I have had at least nine hours instead of a little less than eight. I am very alert, and not even a little groggy this morning. Still down due to the love loss, but I feel pretty good. 

I am getting more gelcaps today, and I will try not to masturbate tonight (Which I am attempting to end completely anyway). The dreams I have calm me down enough I think. 





*(No this isn't some puppy love. I'm 24. Obviously this affects me a lot mentally at the moment.)

----------


## WanderingMind

Well last night didn't go as well. I took a little more, and it might have relaxed me too much. I would peg it as a natural sleeping aid as well. I slept very deep last night, and was not able to recall my dream. I'm going to try to drop back, and also wake up in the middle of the night (But not stay up) as well.

----------


## WanderingMind

Well I took a large amount last night prior to sleep with some muscle recovery items, and a meal replacement shake. I took more than I usually do. Probably over a gram. I just poured a dollop of it into my shake and stirred it up. I also took melatonin to help me sleep. I usually have trouble sleeping on Sunday nights.

What started was my standard Sunday night of expecting to be up on all night. After a few hours, however, I went straight into REM without being so deep into sleep. I had a series of erratic and vivid dreams. There were some hints of lucidity and control, but it was so crazy that I could not calm things down. 

I still consider this a form of progress because I've been working on self hypnosis more than lucid dreaming lately. I plan to use Self Hypnosis to help with lucid dreaming, but right now I'm working on other ways of bettering myself. 

It seems that at least for me, there is some happy medium with Kirkii. If I take too little, then there is no effect. If I take a large amount, then I have effects, but my dreams get too nuts for me to stop and really control them. Either way, if I take the right amount I tend to have a restful night of sleep, and this was no different. I am much more spry today than on the usual mundane Mondays.

----------


## WanderingMind

I also haven't taken it in months, and I'm sure that helped as well.

----------


## WuChi

not afraid about side effects of this plant  Synaptolepis kirkii

----------


## ethan_hines

It did nothing for me EXCEPT make me sick to my stomach for hours, and trying to swallow it was torturous. I put it in warm water as suggested, coffee, anything to take the taste away. :Eek:

----------

